
Is Twilio SMS Stable? - itsdrewmiller
We are seeing significant delays on programmable SMS everywhere, and possibly no delivery at all on Verizon, since ~10am eastern.  Their status page is green, and their logs are claiming messages are being delivered.  Anyone else seeing this?
======
itsdrewmiller
They just updated their status, about an hour late:

[https://twitter.com/TwilioStatus/status/1143895922021027840](https://twitter.com/TwilioStatus/status/1143895922021027840)

